# Rocking horse plan?



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Anyone have a dimensioned plan for a rocking horse, smaller size?


----------



## Pete Vivian (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi are you looking for a horse on bows or swing stand. I've just bought a couple of small sized Anthony Dew plans for both, but I've been using his plans for a medium size that I enlarged from his book for a few years now it makes for a very pretty horse (pic. attached). His sizes seem to come up a bit smaller than some others, his medium suits 5 - 8 years.

Regards

Pete


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I was actually looking for one for a toddler....there is a plan in the back of the last issue of Wood magazine....I may end up ordering it...looked like a little seat with a cutout horse on the side.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That is a nice looking rocking horse Pete.

Gerry


----------



## Pete Vivian (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Gerry, this was my third, 2 were gifts one was a paying commission, I've got 2 more on the go at the moment. What sort of things do you get involved with?

Pete


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I missed giving you a compliment....it is beautiful. I cannot imagine the hours it took to carve them.


----------



## Pete Vivian (Sep 18, 2007)

joasis said:


> I missed giving you a compliment....it is beautiful. I cannot imagine the hours it took to carve them.


Don't worry about the compliment it wasn't the only reason I posted it! 

I'm getting quicker, I reckon about 70 hours from start to finish now.

Regards

Pete


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Pete

I am currently building some bookcases for our home, refinishing doors, and scrounging up driftwood for carving and projects. I have rounded up some cedar slabs about 18 inches wide by 6 to 8 feet long that I want to carve faces into.

Gerry


----------



## Pete Vivian (Sep 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing them Gerry, post some WIP pics if you get time

Pete


----------

